# magnafier to see trichomes



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 11, 2006)

I was wondering if any1 can tell me exactly what i need to see the trichomes. Ive looked around for a jewelers microscope but cant find 1 anywhere. I know a regular magnafyglass is no good. Im in Ont Canada if that may help with the type of store i should be going to purchase 1 and what exactly i should be purchasing.


----------



## THEMEDIC (Jun 11, 2006)

Hey there Ptbo_Stonerz, Ive been using a small microscope 30X-100X from radioshack $14.95..5yrs ago and still going strong..


----------



## THEMEDIC (Jun 11, 2006)

this could become your best friend come harvest. 

http://www.radioshack.com/product/index.jsp?productId=2179604&cp=&origkw=microscope&kw=microscope&parentPage=search


----------



## GreenDayGirl (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey PS...thats the same one I have and it works awesome


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 12, 2006)

Where i'm at "Radio shack" is now the SOURCE. Last time i was there they didnt have any microscopes but i will check again. Thank you for the info.


----------



## THEMEDIC (Jun 12, 2006)

sorry for the out of date link PS..like I said its been 5 yrs and I dont get out much..loll..the only other places I've seen them were in school supply stores and some book stores..of course theres always purchasing online..lot of places out there..good luck..


----------



## THEMEDIC (Jun 12, 2006)

Canadian link

http://www.bustan.ca/product_detail.asp?menuID=1&SID=15&PID=457

some hydro shops have them...


----------



## Biffdoggie (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's a couple of links-

Loupes
http://www.closeoutsupply.com/Merch...en=PROD&Store_Code=CSC&Product_Code=MJ361830C

Micro
http://www.biconet.com/tools/30x.html


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 12, 2006)

thanx for the info all, apparently The source does sell them, so im off to get one now, lets just hope they have 1 in stock, Theres 3 stores here so one of them has to have 1.


----------



## Ptbo_Stonerz (Jun 12, 2006)

well they had one! woo hoo now to go look at some trichomes


----------

